# gästepass gesucht



## neolas23 (19. Mai 2012)

Nabend;



suche einen Gästepass für diablo3. 

ich bin noch recht unentschlossen ob ich das spiel kaufen soll, wollts gern mal testen. 
Wäre jemand so nett und hat noch nen pass über? 


bitte per pn.

Danke schon mal 

mfg neo


----------

